
We're witnessing a slow motion tech wreck - jaboutboul
http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/23/technology/tech-bust-private-market/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool&iid=obnetwork
======
vcarl
Around a month ago, Marc Andreessen tweeted that we're coming up on 13 years
of people saying there's a new tech bubble.

[https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/657172791100203009](https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/657172791100203009)

The article talks about a lack of IPOs, which is a much more interesting
conversation than "is this a bubble," but the headline is disappointing.

